# Solved: can't make Outlook 2003 my default for "mailto:" links on a web pag



## Craig O2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I cannot make my outlook 2003 program my default for responding to a mailto: link on a web page using firefox. Every time I click onto such a link on any web page, it opens with my gmail. If I use internet explorer, It opens with outlook 2003.

I have set all my option settings in outlook and firefox for outlook 2003 to be my default program for email. Is there anyway I can make outlook to handle these mailto: links on webpages in firefox? I don't think I missed any settings. Thanks in advance.

Craig O2


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Craig O2*

Have you been able to solve this, yet?

If not, see if this helps:
Control Panel > Internet Options > Programs tab
Click the drop down arrow for the: *E-mail:* field and select Microsoft Office Outlook

If, Microsoft Office Outlook is already selected, select Outlook Express
Click: *Apply*
Go back and select Microsoft Office Outlook
Click: *Apply, OK* to save and close.

If that does not work, make Internet Explorer the default browser, then make Firefox the default browser.

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## Craig O2 (Jan 13, 2006)

EAFiedler,

Thanks for your reply. Tried all from your response with no favorable results. Any other suggestions would welcome.

Craig O2


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Firefox is set as the default browser and it is still opening Gmail?

What operating system are you using and version of Internet Explorer?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

What settings do you have for the following File types?

Open My Computer or Windows Explorer: 
Tools > Folder Options > File types tab,
check under each of these file types to see if their settings show the following:


URL:File Transfer Protocol
"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" %1
URL:Gopher Protocol
"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -nohome
URL:HyperText Transfer Protocol
"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -nohome
URL:HyperText Transfer Protocol with Privacy
"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -nohome
URL:MailToProtocol
"C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\OUTLOOK.EXE" -c IPM.Note /m "%1"

Check each Registered File Type:

Click *Advanced*,
Select the action: *Open*,
Click *Edit*
Look in the: *Application used to perform action:* window to check your settings.

Please copy and paste your settings here.


----------



## Craig O2 (Jan 13, 2006)

EAFiedler,

Yes Firefox 3.0 is set as default browser and the mailto: links still open with my Gmail. I am running WinXP SP2, Internet Explorer 7. Setting follow...

# URL:File Transfer Protocol
"C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" -requestPending -osint -url "%1"
# URL:Gopher Protocol
C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE -requestPending -osint -url "%1"
# URL:HyperText Transfer Protocol
"C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" -requestPending -osint -url "%1"
# URL:HyperText Transfer Protocol with Privacy
"C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" -requestPending -osint -url "%1"
# URL:MailToProtocol
"C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\OUTLOOK.EXE" -c IPM.Note /m "%1"


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Maybe we need to approach this a different way.

How did you setup Gmail as your default e-mail?
Like this?:
http://www.mydigitallife.info/2008/06/30/how-to-set-gmail-as-firefox-default-email-client/
http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/741094-solved-can-i-set-firefox.html

The last paragraph shows how to remove Gmail as the default e-mail.


> If you have decided to remove Gmail as your default mail client, you need to go to Firefoxs Tool menu and select Preference then go to Application tab. Find mailto and select Application Detail from the Drop-down menu. Remove GMail by select GMail and click remove.


Does that apply?


----------



## Craig O2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I never set up gmail in the way that the links show. The only thing I set up with gmail was the mail acct. in Outlook 2003 and since I have more then 1 email acct., I chose to make gmail as my default in Outlook 2003. I set up my gmail acct. before I updated to Firefox 3.

below is a url to a screenshot related to the quote in your last reply...

http://screencast.com/t/ChxMDNJ8Cf

Hope this helps.


----------



## Craig O2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Maybe since Outlook is a Microsoft application, maybe the compatibility with the Firefox browser is just not there to do what I wish it to do?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Do you have another e-mail account you can make as your default in Outlook 2003?
If so, see if that changes the way the links work.


----------



## Craig O2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Tried 2 other email accounts as default (wowway and hotmail) and website email links still open with my Gmail.


----------



## Craig O2 (Jan 13, 2006)

EAFiedler,

Good news! The problem seemed to be located in my google toolbar settings...

*click the settings button>options>more tab>under the tools, uncheck "Send with Gmail"*

Thank you for all your time on trying to help me but seems if I give myself enough time, I will eventually get the answer myself.

Craig O2


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

That's great! Though I do think I gave you a little nudge. 

I am curious, did your File Type settings change?
Do they still have this ending? *-requestPending -osint -url "%1"*


----------



## Craig O2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Yes, I felt that nudge. 

File Type settings showing presently:

* URL:File Transfer Protocol
"C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" -requestPending -osint -url "%1"
* URL:Gopher Protocol
"C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE -requestPending -osint -url "%1"
* URL:HyperText Transfer Protocol
"C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" -requestPending -osint -url "%1"
* URL:HyperText Transfer Protocol with Privacy
"C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" -requestPending -osint -url "%1"
* URL:MailToProtocol
"C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\OUTLOOK.EXE" -c IPM.Note /m "%1"

Again, thanks and have a great weekend!


----------

